

2 Young Hedge-Fund Veterans Stir Up the World of Philanthropy - charzom
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/20/us/20charity.html?ex=1355806800&en=97dbeb226cc262cb&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
mynameishere
I can tell you right now which charities help people.

~~~
trekker7
Which ones, and how do you tell? I'm genuinely curious.

